# 3 Men



## Ricci (Sep 1, 2006)

I love one man and like 2 men and I dunno wut to do...

Im I like going throught some change or suttin?


----------



## sproutwings (Sep 1, 2006)

It's nice to have choices!


----------



## Ricci (Sep 1, 2006)

Haha!



yeah

Originally Posted by *sproutwings* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It's nice to have choices!


----------



## pieced (Sep 1, 2006)

Originally Posted by *sproutwings* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It's nice to have choices!



SO true, what a luxrious problem you've got. I say go with the one you "Love", if that doesn't help, go with the one is really good looking:...laughing:


----------



## Nox (Sep 1, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pieced* /img/forum/go_quote.gif SO true, what a luxrious problem you've got. I say go with the one you "Love", if that doesn't help, go with the one is really good looking:...laughing: LOL! That's what any sane woman would do I suppose!


----------



## Lindabear (Sep 2, 2006)

i agree with pieced lol.


----------



## Ricci (Sep 2, 2006)

Ok I unliked the two other playboys and gonna work on my true love...


----------



## Saja (Sep 2, 2006)

How do you unlike a boy...I need to learn how


----------



## bluebird26 (Sep 2, 2006)

lol

Do what your heart tells ya


----------



## bad cat (Sep 2, 2006)

As long as everyone invovled is consenting and no one gets hurt especially you- and there's no sex or at least safe sex then just have fun.


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Sep 3, 2006)

this is intersting


----------



## KristieTX (Sep 3, 2006)

I've tried to unlike boys before and sometimes the unliking is hard to do! LMAO

Good Luck Batty!


----------



## pieced (Sep 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Saja* /img/forum/go_quote.gif How do you unlike a boy...I need to learn how Yeah, how did you manage to unlike someone, Learn me some...


----------



## Ricci (Sep 3, 2006)

well its kinda difficult ,keep thinking about the good qualities of my byf


----------



## vav (Sep 5, 2006)

I try to like more than one when i need the one to get out of my mind


----------



## 4getmeNot (Sep 5, 2006)

Originally Posted by *vav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I try to like more than one when i need the one to get out of my mind yeah, good idea!




i say think about the one you love, follow your heart, and if that doesn't work out, remember there are always more fish in the sea!


----------



## vickih (Sep 6, 2006)

ooh i like choices...

go with the one you love..


----------



## Elisabeth (Sep 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Saja* /img/forum/go_quote.gif How do you unlike a boy...I need to learn how Darn Straight! When you find out, uh could you pass some of that wisdom down to me?!

Originally Posted by *CuTeLiCiOuS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif this is intersting It certainly is.


----------



## Aquilah (Sep 6, 2006)

LMAO @ Saja! It's ain't easy! I'll give you that much of a tip! LOL!

I agree w/ sticking to the man you're in love with! Should that fail, then see what you can catch with the next man. Don't lose love for like... It just isn't a good idea!


----------



## Maja (Sep 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pieced* /img/forum/go_quote.gif SO true, what a luxrious problem you've got. I say go with the one you "Love", if that doesn't help, go with the one is really good looking:...laughing:


----------



## Kelly (Sep 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Saja* /img/forum/go_quote.gif How do you unlike a boy...I need to learn how Ha ha ha....I was almost on the floor...yes do tell.
I guess its the old....so many man so little time thing? Luckily you are still single and able to play the field (so to say). After you are engaged or married.....liking 2 men and loving 1.....aint' gonna work out so good anymore.


----------



## melpaganlibran (Sep 10, 2006)

hey if you want to unlike a boy, do your best to ignore him. It may work.

What's messed up is some guys like being ignored..it amkes you look like a challenge. Heh heh.


----------

